# A shining light hidden away in a far corner



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I am not sure where to put this. Since I found it in a newsletter, I'll try "News". It can be moved by the wiser ones.

Have you been to this museum in a little town in southeastern South Dakota? It is a shrine of old instruments, a growing collection started by one man and his own collection. It sounds as though it may grow into something better known far and wide and South Dakota will be known for more than its cattle.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/03/a...0150903&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=34771439&_r=0


----------

